# Petri 7s rangefinder problem



## JonK

I recently purchsed a Petri 7s rangefinder on ebay. 
The rangefinder thingies don't line up and I want to try fixing it myself. I found some instructions but am a little nervous I'm going to muck it up.

anybody out there done this before? (yoohoo!...mitica   )  if you've done it to the Petri that would be even better!
any advice is welcome. 

here's a linkto info on this camera: http://www.photoethnography.com/ClassicCameras/index-frameset.html?Petri7s.html~mainFrame


----------



## terri

oooo, that is one purdy camera. :thumbup: Congrats!

I've seen directions on rangefinder repair/realignment, too, and I wouldn't touch it.  Too scared, no question.

I'll wait for Mitica to weigh in, too. I'm curious if he's done rangefinders in addition to his other restorations.


----------



## JonK

It is pretty cool...kind of a gun metal colour with this cool green rangefinder window...i actually bought two of them...havent received the other one yet.


----------



## Mitica100

JonK said:
			
		

> I recently purchsed a Petri 7s rangefinder on ebay.
> The rangefinder thingies don't line up and I want to try fixing it myself. I found some instructions but am a little nervous I'm going to muck it up.
> 
> anybody out there done this before? (yoohoo!...mitica  ) if you've done it to the Petri that would be even better!
> any advice is welcome.
> 
> here's a linkto info on this camera: http://www.photoethnography.com/ClassicCameras/index-frameset.html?Petri7s.html~mainFrame


 
Hey Jon, I haven't ever touched a Petri. They're very nice cams and yours is a classic. As for fiddling with the RF, I would suggest to find a way to take the top off. Once it comes off then you'll see the RF assembly and little levers that move the mirror(s) back and forth. These levers are probably very gooey from the bad oil/grease they've used and all you need to do to free them is dropping some Naphta on which has a few drops of NyOil (or any other fine watchmaker's oil) and let dry. That should free up the RF mechanism. Just be careful so you don't let too much Naphta go into the RF, it can adversely affect the mirrors/beam splitters. BTW, take some pictures of each step you're taking so you can use it later or even give us an idea how you worked it out.

Good luck buddy!


----------



## JonK

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> BTW, take some pictures of each step you're taking so you can use it later or even give us an idea how you worked it out.
> 
> Good luck buddy!


or mucked it up for that matter 

I'm using Ronsonol lighter fluid...is that naptha?

I'm just worried there's some springy bits or sumthin inside the top that'll pop out and I won't get em back in right...just have to wing it I guess. Thanks loads for the advice mitica


----------



## Mitica100

Yeah, Ronsonol is Naphta with a fancy name.


----------



## JonK

OK...I had to take the whole rangefinder housing off....gulp...i dunno what to do next....I don't know what to do in order to get the focus to line up properly and am also worried about getting it put back on properly.

You wouldn't have a link to some good info on rangefinder alignment in general would you? 
This one does not have any prisms that are glued together...just a series of mirrors and whatnot...guess this cam is my guinea pig:er: 

help me


----------



## Mitica100

Jon, here is a link about correcting the rangefinder problems on a Beauty Japanese camera. It can be very similar to the Petri:

http://www.daniel.mitchell.name/cameras/canter/canter.html


----------



## JonK

thanks mitica...yer a definite asset here :thumbsup:


----------



## mysteryscribe

I have two petri 7s cameras.  Both from ebay, the first is perfect in every way.  The second the lens won't even trip.  It makes the click but nothing happens.  Now that you are a certified repairman, i will give you the broken one if you want to pay the shipping on it.


----------



## JonK

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I have two petri 7s cameras.  Both from ebay, the first is perfect in every way.  The second the lens won't even trip.  It makes the click but nothing happens.  Now that you are a certified repairman, i will give you the broken one if you want to pay the shipping on it.


  certified repairman! 
have you tried the naptha on the shutter blades trick? Worked for me on another camera.
If you don't wanna bother I would be interested in the camera...unless you live on Mars or something  

I'll PM you.

Incidentally upon closer inspection I discovered one of the mirrors was actually broken at the corner and was floating somewhat loosely in the rangefinder housing...could be reglued but what a hassle and I don't have the proper glue I don't think...I guess contact cement would do?


----------



## mysteryscribe

contact cement will hold almost anything and if you need to fill gaps when you build a camera its liquid nail or j b weld lol.  I love to distroy..


----------



## mysteryscribe

camera is packed up and ready to go (good news)  Not so good news the box (not envelope) weighs 1lb 12 ounces....  This is the usps site so you tell me how you want to send it.  the shipping is probably more than it is worth....
http://ircalc.usps.gov/intl_speed.asp?CID=10054&MailType=package&Pounds=1&Ounces=12  If you want to do it pm me your address...


----------



## JonK

thanks...I'll check it out....but what is your zipcode? won't i need that?


----------



## Mitica100

Hey Jon, I dug this Petri 7S repair manual from my Favorites:

http://www.kyphoto.com/classics/repairmanuals.html

Go down the page to Petri and download the manual. The ID (name) is 'free' and the password is 'manuals'.  Good luck!


----------



## JonK

thanks mitica


----------



## Ken 7

This is dragging out an old subject, but it needed re-vitallising (heh heh !) 
Way back in 1965, in Goroka, New Guinea, I bought a Petri 7s, I used that camera for about 25 years & it was perfect for what I needed. In 1987 I upgraded to a Pentax ( forgotten the model, it's at my daughter's place ) & since then have been through 3 Fuji digital cameras.
The reason for awakening this forum subject is that recently I finally found my Petri again, after many years in a forgotten cupboard. I got it out of it's box & it's still in excellent condition and seems to work OK. When I bought it, the retailer told me that it had a small mercury battery which was used to power the exposure meter, & sold me a spare battery. (it's now useless).I have looked everywhere to find out where this battery goes, but to no avail. I was surfing the internet looking for information & I'm beginning to think that there is no battery in the camera. I have seen a couple of sites with manuals & diagrams of the camera, but none mention a battery. I'm further convinced of this as the exposure meter & the range finder are still working, although the range finder is faded & slightly out of line. (surely no battery would still be working after 44 years). 
I would be gratefull if anybody on this forum can put me on the right track & tell me if there's a battery or not in this camera.
Many thanks Ken 7


----------



## usayit

Awe.. you had me thinking mysteryscribe had returned to the TPF...

Mercury batteries have been banned from the US for years.  There are options for alternatives but not all of them have identical voltages which might result in a slightly over or under exposure reading.  PhotoBattery.com Home Page is a good resource.


----------



## Mitica100

Ken, there is no need for a battery for the Petri 7s. Here is a link for the manual:

Petri 7s manual, user manual, free instruction manual, pdf manuals


----------



## Ken 7

Thanks for that Mitica, sure looks like that bloke didn't know what he was talking about when he sold me a "spare" battery.

Usayit, Mercury batteries have also been banned in Australia for many years. New Guinea has some weird & wonderful regulations in this day & age, let alone over 40 years ago!


Thanks for your replies


----------



## Mitica100

You're quite welcome, Ken. Enjoy the camera.


----------

